# What's your favorite Christmas Book/Movie?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I know it is still Thanksgiving but every year our family sits down on Thanksgiving evening to watch "Miracle on 34th Street". I have done this every year as far back as I can remember. So do you have a favorite movie or book that you watch/read for the holidays?


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

As much as I hate to admit it, our family watches National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation on Christmas Eve every year. Oh and for my father we also watch Die Hard right afterward. They figure that since the movie was set during a Christmas Party, it qualifies as a Christmas movie.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my yearly tradition of movies at Christmas time - usually I watch a couple of them on Christmas eve 

It's a wonderful life
Scrooged
The Santa Clause
Miracle on 34th street
Frosty the snow man


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, our family watches National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation on Christmas Eve every year. Oh and for my father we also watch Die Hard right afterward. They figure that since the movie was set during a Christmas Party, it qualifies as a Christmas movie.


HEY! I HAVE to watch Die Hard too! It was on last night... and of course! I watched it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Here's my yearly tradition of movies at Christmas time - usually I watch a couple of them on Christmas eve
> 
> It's a wonderful life
> Scrooged
> ...


Great list... I like them all.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It's A Wonderful Life
A Christmas Story
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (cartoon version)
Charlie Brown Christmas

Books - Can't beat A Night Before Christmas but another great one is Best Christmas Pageant Ever. I read this out loud to a class of 4th graders and they found it hysterical that I had to stop reading because I was laughing so much. It is a fantastic story


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My favorite Christmas (sort of) book should come as no surprise to those who know me:











The movie (actually a 2-episode mini-series, I believe) was pretty good, too -- not great, but good enough that I watch it each year.



How can you beat a story where Death has to take over Santa's...I mean...the Hogfather's toy delivery while Death's daughter tries to save Santa's...I mean...the Hogfather's life.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> It's A Wonderful Life
> A Christmas Story
> How the Grinch Stole Christmas (cartoon version)
> Charlie Brown Christmas
> ...


We are going to see the "Best..." play next month. It is an awesome book, my girl LOVES it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to admit, Christmas Vacation as well.  Chevy Chase is actually me.  If you stand still long enough, I"ll put Christmas lights on you


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Christmas Vacation is the best! I have a group of about 10 holiday movies that I rotate every year, but Christmas Vacation is an annual staple. I also used to watch A Christmas Story every year but have slacked off since it got so overexposed with the 24 hour marathon showings.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My favorite is Scrooge 1951 version with Alastair Sim as Scrooge.  We watched it back i the '50s while decorating the tree.  Finally bought my own dvd of it a few years ago.  I don't know if they are still running it on TV.  It was on AMC for a while.

I usually cry when Scrooge arrives at his nephew's house near the end.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Oh, and I have to admit I still have a soft spot in my heart for "A Charlie Brown Christmas."


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I have to admit, Christmas Vacation as well. Chevy Chase is actually me. If you stand still long enough, I"ll put Christmas lights on you


Well, Ms. Miller, I better be careful... I could trip if ya plug in the lights!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oh...& Home ALONE! we are watching it right now! Buuuut I gotta go to bed... so I am DVR-ing it!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, Ms. Miller, I better be careful... I could trip if ya plug in the lights!


My pig.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Dankinia said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, our family watches National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation on Christmas Eve every year. Oh and for my father we also watch Die Hard right afterward. They figure that since the movie was set during a Christmas Party, it qualifies as a Christmas movie.


Yup, we do the same thing. Lovely to see beautiful snow in the middle of our hot summer. Love this film! Although I do get a bit bored about 30 minutes before the end. And love Todd and his partner - the next door Yuppie neighbours!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Very soon my audio book version of Patrick Stewart's one man version of *A Christmas Carol* will be getting heavy rotation on my iPod. As far as movies, I love both versions of Miracle on 34th Street, but don't own either of them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a Wonderful Life (just so good)
Miracle on 34th Street (the original)
Christmas Vacation (one of the funniest movies ever)
A Christmas Story (have to watch it with the kids every year)

And this one isn't really a Christmas movie, but my favorite movie of all time is Life as a House, and it has a lovely Christmas scene at the end.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone else love the 1951 British Scrooge with Alastair Sim and Kathleen Harrison?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

How The Grinch Stole Christmas always plays here during the Christmas season!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Our official kickoff to Christmas is always "A Muppet Christmas Carole", which we just finished watching this evening.  Nothing quite like Gonzo as Charles Dickens...

If you haven't seen it, you should!  They actually did a very nice job of staying true to the book - well, as true as muppets can anyway.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

White Christmas


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Holiday Inn with Fred Astaire and Bing Crosby is my all time favorite Christmas movie. White Christmas is number 2.

My favorite Christmas TV show is A Charlie Brown Christmas.

As for books, I enjoy (and re-read every year) Skipping Christmas by John Grisham.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> As for books, I enjoy (and re-read every year) Skipping Christmas by John Grisham.


But not on your Kindle. 

My favorites have mostly been mentioned. Here they are in no particular order:
Scrooged (a GREAT retelling of the Christmas Carol by Bill Murray)
It's a Wonderful Life
The Alister Sim's Christmas Carol
The original Miracle on 34th St (which also counts as a Thanksgiving movie).
Holiday Inn, which I prefer to White Christmas, but WC also makes the list
Die Hard (definitely a Christmas movie)
and Groundhog Day (which has Christmas scenes in it, I'm sure ).


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

It's A Wonderful Life
Miracle On 34th Street -- 
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase -- laugh til I cry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just found out that a colorized version of Holiday Inn was released in October 2008. It is for sale at Amazon and gets good reviews for the colorization, so I went ahead and ordered it. It will be fun to see all the costumes in color.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, the one I found was part of a 3 disc set--is this the one you're talking about?










Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> As for books, I enjoy (and re-read every year) Skipping Christmas by John Grisham
> L


Me too! I also love Mary Higgins Clark's Christmas books... and... Silver Bells which is also a Movie I just DVR'd last night.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> White Christmas


My Mama's favorite, as she was from Maryland and never got to go back there after she married my dad shortly (like days) after he was discharged from the Army just after the end of WWII! It was her favorite Christmas song too...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Our official kickoff to Christmas is always "A Muppet Christmas Carole", which we just finished watching this evening. Nothing quite like Gonzo as Charles Dickens...
> 
> If you haven't seen it, you should! They actually did a very nice job of staying true to the book - well, as true as muppets can anyway.


I agree, I like it better than Mickey's Christmas Carol. Although Mickey's Twice Upon a Christmas is always played at least four or five times each season.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> My pig.


HEY! you wrapped him up! Ha! poor guy didn't know what hit him I bet... you really should at least bring his food trough closer to him now...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone else love the 1951 British Scrooge with Alastair Sim and Kathleen Harrison?


It is our favorite version! Like Meredith, watching Miracle on 34th (the original), is a family tradition after watching the Macy's Parade on Thanksgiving. If I could only choose one Christmas movie, it would have to be It's A Wonderful Life, but our list includes all the movies everyone else has listed (LOVE Scrooged, "It's a toaster!"). Another of our favorites that no one has mentioned yet - The Lemon Drop Kid with Bob Hope, it's the movie that introduced the song "Silver Bells" and we are watching it right now.

Edited to add, we also love the George C. Scott version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I especially love Christmas Vacation, Miracle on 34th Street (the newer version is fine), White Christmas, Die Hard, and..........drumroll, please...............
While You Were Sleeping. The last one is one of my absolute favorites. I love Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman in it, as well as the various family members. (Gotta love Joey, too, to some degree). It's a feel-good movie that has a nice love story in it, as well as a lot of laughs.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> drumroll, please...............
> While You Were Sleeping. The last one is one of my absolute favorites. I love Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman in it, as well as the various family members. (Gotta love Joey, too, to some degree). It's a feel-good movie that has a nice love story in it, as well as a lot of laughs.


It is a feel good movie... had not thought of it as a Christmassy movie...but yea, a good one.

What about:
Sleepless in Seattle, Serendipity, & The Holiday? (started watching this one last year with my BFF, I love it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> While You Were Sleeping. The last one is one of my absolute favorites. I love Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman in it, as well as the various family members. (Gotta love Joey, too, to some degree). It's a feel-good movie that has a nice love story in it, as well as a lot of laughs.


Definitely a good Christmas movie!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, the one I found was part of a 3 disc set--is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one. I'll have it on Tuesday!

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> It is a feel good movie... had not thought of it as a Christmassy movie...but yea, a good one.
> 
> What about:
> Sleepless in Seattle, Serendipity, & The Holiday? (started watching this one last year with my BFF, I love it!


I have always thought of WYWS as a Christmas movie. I guess that's because it all centers around Sandra Bullock's character's aloneness, and it's on Christmas morning that she performs her rescue. The whole story takes place in about a 2-week period from just before Christmas until after New Year's Day (or so it seems, anyway.)

If I'm really trying to stretch the theme, there's always the first Bridget Jones's Diary, which starts out at Christmas time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> It is a feel good movie... had not thought of it as a Christmassy movie...but yea, a good one.
> 
> What about:
> Sleepless in Seattle, Serendipity, & The Holiday? (started watching this one last year with my BFF, I love it!


The Holiday with Cameron Diaz? I saw that in the theater a few years ago and enjoyed it very much.

Another unofficial Christmas movie that I really enjoy is Desk Set with Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn.

As for a Christmas movie that I absolutely loathe and despise: The Family Stone. UGH UGH and double UGH! One of the worst movies of all time, IMHO.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have always thought of WYWS as a Christmas movie. I guess that's because it all centers around Sandra Bullock's character's aloneness, and it's on Christmas morning that she performs her rescue. The whole story takes place in about a 2-week period from just before Christmas until after New Year's Day (or so it seems, anyway.)


Ok, I did not remember it being at Christmas... WOW! I have to go find it now, I love SB in anything! I know I will watch Blind Side as a holiday movie from now on too. It has Thanksgiving and Christmas scenes in it... I LOVED that movie going to see it again later today! Thanks for reminding me about WYWS being Christmassy, I don't remember the year it came out but I bet it was in a really hectic part of my life for me not to remember it being Christmas! I love any movie with snow scenes and holiday themes... being from Texas it is like a dream...


Leslie said:


> The Holiday with Cameron Diaz? I saw that in the theater a few years ago and enjoyed it very much.
> L


Yep that is the one! I LOVED it! I know a lot of people did not... but I am not like EVERYONE else. 
OH! I have to add "An Affair to Remember" to my list.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Fun topic!

Favorite movies:
Elf
A Christmas Story
Home Alone


TV Specials:
Santa Claus is Coming to Town
How the Grinch Stole Christmas


Books:
A Christmas Carol
New Testament


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love The Holiday!


----------



## MarkRProbst (Oct 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just found out that a colorized version of Holiday Inn was released in October 2008. It is for sale at Amazon and gets good reviews for the colorization, so I went ahead and ordered it. It will be fun to see all the costumes in color.
> 
> L


Oh Leslie! Colorization is a desecration. Would you like it if somebody decided to "color up" the language in one of your stories? I imagine many filmmakers would be quite perturbed to learn what has been done to the lovely artistry of their black & white photography. Worst case examples of colorization: (thankfully, the studio has retired them to the trashcan where they belong) Casablanca and The Maltese Falcon.

I realize many modern film fans like colorization, and that is fine and dandy, but fundamentally films are art and should be treated with the same reverence.

My 1 and a half cents.
Mark


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Does anyone else love the 1951 British Scrooge with Alastair Sim and Kathleen Harrison?


That's my favorite version, I watch it first then the Patrick Stewart one and then others if time allows
A selection of my collection that gets watched every year
The Santa Clause movies
Elf
It's a Wonderful Life
Miracle on 34th Street
How the Grinch Stole Christmas
Frosty the Snowman
Santa Claus is Coming to Town

And do you recall


Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer - Near the end when the toys on the Island of Misfit Toys think Rudolf couldn't get through the blizzard and, and they say they are going to bed to dream about next Christmas and then...and then they hear the sleigh bells and then they see Rudolph's nose and and then they get to jump in the bag and find boys and girls to love them and then they float down to the chimneys on umbrellas... That's the best movie of all.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Every year we have to watch The Year Without a Santa Claus. I can't help it - programmed from childhood. I have to replay the scenes with the Snow Miser and Heat Miser several times...
We also watch Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas (actually at Halloween and Christmas).


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Scrooged!  So funny -- love Bill Murray

I pretty much love ALL Christmas movies!  The funny ones, the sad ones, the romantic ones.  All of 'em.

I don't know that I have a favorite Christmas book... does the Bible count?  

I do like Shepherds Abiding by Jan Karon, which is part of her "Mitford" series.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Chloista said:


> I pretty much love ALL Christmas movies! The funny ones, the sad ones, the romantic ones. All of 'em.
> I don't know that I have a favorite Christmas book... does the Bible count?
> I do like Shepherds Abiding by Jan Karon, which is part of her "Mitford" series.


I believe the Bible does count! 
I completely forgot about a series of books (just took them outta a box I am unpacking) that I have read for several years since collecting them over a couple of years... Christmas Shoes, Christmas Blessing & Christmas Hope.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Holiday Inn  (I've got plenty to be thankful for)
Miracle on 34th Street (Stop Uncle Fred Stop)
A Christmas Story (Don't anybody Move, A fuse is out!)
White Christmas (What do you do with a General when he stops being a General)
Its a Wonderful Life (Every time a bell rings, an angel gets its wings)

Although it would be wrong to forget or leave out the Rankin Bass claymation that we all grew up with. Rudolph, Frosty, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Although it would be wrong to forget or leave out the Rankin Bass claymation that we all grew up with. Rudolph, Frosty, etc.


Ahhh, so young... I can't really say that I "grew up" with it. 


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MarkRProbst said:


> Oh Leslie! Colorization is a desecration. Would you like it if somebody decided to "color up" the language in one of your stories? I imagine many filmmakers would be quite perturbed to learn what has been done to the lovely artistry of their black & white photography. Worst case examples of colorization: (thankfully, the studio has retired them to the trashcan where they belong) Casablanca and The Maltese Falcon.
> 
> I realize many modern film fans like colorization, and that is fine and dandy, but fundamentally films are art and should be treated with the same reverence.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark!

Thanks for dropping in. Good to see you here...

Re: colorization -- I mostly agree. However, in the case of HI, it was filmed in B&W, not for artistic reasons (think Hitchcock) but because of the budget. They started filming in November 1941, the war was imminent and money was tight. This is also the reason that the two female leads were not big names -- Astaire and Crosby were getting paid the big bucks and the budget couldn't afford, say, Ginger Rogers.

I'll be true to the B&W version, I mostly want to see the colorized one out of curiosity.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer non colorized, but it's interesting to see the how colorization is applied which is an art form in itself. I like the bundle because it has both the B&W and the colorized.

As for the artistry involved, most movies filmed in B&W were done so not through an artistic choice but because of either budget constraints or the fact that color wasn't available at the time, or the director's comfort level with the media. But there were artistic choices for lighting and costume made within the B&W format that can lose something in the translation.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The Nativity Story and The Santa Clause


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Have to agree with you all about . One of my favorite movies!

Discovered this one a couple years back: 
 It's not your traditional Christmas movie, but if you like anime, give it a try.

N


----------



## MarkRProbst (Oct 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I prefer non colorized, but it's interesting to see the how colorization is applied which is an art form in itself. I like the bundle because it has both the B&W and the colorized.
> 
> As for the artistry involved, most movies filmed in B&W were done so not through an artistic choice but because of either budget constraints or the fact that color wasn't available at the time, or the director's comfort level with the media. But there were artistic choices for lighting and costume made within the B&W format that can lose something in the translation.
> 
> Betsy


I agree it's less injurious to a movie such as "Holiday Inn" which was meant to be more of a buoyant musical than say "It's a Wonderful Life" which has a much more somber mood and Frank Capra's work was very at home in B&W.
Even though budget may have been the real reason B&W was chosen, once that decision is made, lighting, makeup, costumes and sets are designed especially for it. For instance have you ever heard that some of the makeup actors wore was green because it looked more natural in black & white?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

My favorite Christmas movie is "Die Hard (1)"!   Actually, I do like that movie and try to watch it yearly, but I also must watch the original old B & W version of "A Christmas Carol".  I guess it's sentimental attachment.  As far as Christmas Books, I can't think of a Christmas Book, per se.  Third favorite movie: "Die Hard (2)". LOL


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I read _The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus_ by L. Frank Baum pretty much every year at Christmastime. My grandparents gave it to me for Christmas when I was 8 or 9. I found it a bit difficult that first year, but once I sat down and read the whole thing, I loved it. It's in the public domain and available for free in the usual places.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The remake of Miracle on 34th Street is a favorite here. I love the original, but I have a softspot for the remake. The little girl in that one is a clone of my 2nd daughter at that age. (She's also in Mrs. Doubtfire). 

White Christmas is our other "must watch" movie

As for books, this year I have Jim Dale's recording of "A Christmas Carol "to listen to, and "The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" to read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MarkRProbst said:


> I agree it's less injurious to a movie such as "Holiday Inn" which was meant to be more of a buoyant musical than say "It's a Wonderful Life" which has a much more somber mood and Frank Capra's work was very at home in B&W.
> Even though budget may have been the real reason B&W was chosen, once that decision is made, lighting, makeup, costumes and sets are designed especially for it. For instance have you ever heard that some of the makeup actors wore was green because it looked more natural in black & white?


I've heard about the green makeup (and black lipstick!) for TV, but not for movies. Something about the Kinescope processing that they used to record TV shows back in the 50s.



> As for books, this year I have Jim Dale's recording of "A Christmas Carol "to listen to, and "The Best Christmas Pageant Ever" to read.


Jim Dale did all the Harry Potter CDs and I love those. I bet he does a great job with A Christmas Carol. That will be a fun one to listen to.

L


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

We're big fans of The Bishop's Wife with Cary Grant, Loretta Young and David Niven



The remake with Whitney Houston will do in a pinch, but it's not the same.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ how could I have left out The Bishop's Wife - don't you love the ice-skating scene?


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Colorization is a fact of life although happily the badly done ones don't get much traffic.

Its worse when someone "thinks" they knew what a costume looked like and then colorize it to fit.

As a set designer (sort of now) and having had enough history (getting degree) on the subject, in the great era of B&W films (IE before color) a great deal of the design was literally black white and grey-scale (now if you could kindleize old movies. . . . ) so when they treat some of it it doesn't work.

Great case is that particularly in the 'dance films' of the era, Fred always wore a tux (black and white) and Ginger was often in White ... because it filmed well, please don't make the legendary dress from _Top Hat_ a color ... it was white!!!

Anyway, I ramble (one of my flaws) ... the 'three disk' set that's been linked here (for Holiday Inn) includes the Black and White, the Colorized and a CD of the music--actually pretty good package for the $$. 

OH, and I can't recall who mentioned it but _Desk Set_ is a great film and is after a fashion a christmas movie (not to mention quite fun to watch).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> OH, and I can't recall who mentioned it but _Desk Set_ is a great film and is after a fashion a christmas movie (not to mention quite fun to watch).


That would be me...I might have to go to the archives and watch it sometime soon.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> ^^ how could I have left out The Bishop's Wife - don't you love the ice-skating scene?


In the re-made version (with Whitney Houston) they filmed a few scenes, including the ice skating scene, here in Portland. It was February and of course, we were having an unseasonably warm winter, so the little pond in Deering Oaks Park wasn't frozen and there wasn't any snow on the ground. They ended up faking the whole thing...LOL

L


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Christmas doesn't officially start for me until I watch It's a Wonderful Life, which I own.  I also like the Family Man and the Last Holiday for something lighter.  Miracle on 34th Street and White Christmas also top the list


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

crebel said:


> ^^ how could I have left out The Bishop's Wife - don't you love the ice-skating scene?


I'm browsing the boards while watching the movie, and just as I read your post, the skating scene is on! Do you have a camera in my family room?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Christmas Shoes is also a sweet sad movie... I loved the books tears literally hitting the pages...    I am such a sap!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

White Christmas, the Bishop's Wife (the org.) and The Penguins of Madagascar Christmas short  are my top 3 Christmas films  Then theres the crews favorite Christmas Pillageing on a Tight Budget


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> My favorite Christmas movie is "Die Hard (1)"!  Actually, I do like that movie and try to watch it yearly, but I also must watch the original old B & W version of "A Christmas Carol". I guess it's sentimental attachment. As far as Christmas Books, I can't think of a Christmas Book, per se. Third favorite movie: "Die Hard (2)". LOL


Die Hard is a great Christmas movie!

"Now I have a machine gun! Ho, ho, ho!"


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite Christmas movie is The Ref. Kevin Spacey before he was really famous. Judy Davis. Glynnis Johns as the world's worst mom. And Dennis Leary, and some other great actors. Great flick!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Up until 1989, my favorite Christmas movie was *It's a Wonderful Life*, but it was replaced that year by *National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation*. My top 5 movies are:
*Christmas Vacation*
*It's a Wonderful LIfe*
*White Christmas* (I am currently in rehearsals for the stage version of this at our local community theater)
*The Santa Clause* and
*Die Hard*

My least favorite Christmas move is *A Christmas Story*. I don't believe there has been a more annoying movie ever made.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I like watching Groundhog Day for Christmas


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I love this topic!

I'm watching Christmas Vacation as I type this, and it's one of my favorites. But my top Christmas movie is A Christmas Story. It's hilarious and our whole family loves it. After that would be A Christmas Carol - the Alistair Sim version, not colorized. Then It's a Wonderful Life, followed by White Christmas. All in all, I spend more time watching movies on TV this month than any other month of the year. It's especially fun while I'm Christmas wrapping.

Debra


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Like many of you, our favorite is It's a Wonderful Life, which is a Christmas Eve tradition for us.

We also are big fans of Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas. It's hard to find and there are several versions of it out there. We have a DVD of it that includes outtakes, which are sidesplitting (to us, anyway).


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

White Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie. I love the older Danny Kay movies which makes this a sure win for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know someone here will know the answer to this...

Growing up in NY (Long Island) there was a Christmas movie that was absolutely horrible. It was released to theaters every year for a few weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas. It was advertised heavily on TV. It had a title along the lines of "The Year Without a Santa Claus" or "The Christmas That Almost Wasn't" or something...I tried googling but haven't come up with the right movie. Anyone know what I am talking about?

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There was an older (1960s?) movie called The Christmas That Almost Wasn't. A Scrooge kind of guy owns the North Pole and Santa isn't paying the rent so he is going to evict him and the children of the world band together to save Santa.  I found a wiki entry - it might be the one you are talking about.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a big fan of National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation also....A lot of truths in that movie!!!!

I enjoyed Scrooged (in fact, I am kind of a sucker for most any production of the Dickens story), but most everyone I know except me loathes Bill Murray, so I don't see it often.

Anyone else here remember the Mr. Magoo production of A Christmas Carol?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Anyone else here remember the Mr. Magoo production of A Christmas Carol?


I think that's the only one I've actually ever seen! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> There was an older (1960s?) movie called The Christmas That Almost Wasn't. A Scrooge kind of guy owns the North Pole and Santa isn't paying the rent so he is going to evict him and the children of the world band together to save Santa. I found a wiki entry - it might be the one you are talking about.


That sounds like it might be it. It was supposed to be really really awful. I never saw the actual movie but I remember the ads, and they were pretty bad.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That sounds like it might be it. It was supposed to be really really awful. I never saw the actual movie but I remember the ads, and they were pretty bad.


I just found it on IMDb. Many posters are remembering the TV ads, so I didn't dream that part up. Santa would say, "Christmas isn't coming this year..." LOL. Apparently it was an Italian movie but it starred Sonny Fox (of Wonderama fame). Who knew?

Thanks, Chris!

L


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just found it on IMDb. Many posters are remembering the TV ads, so I didn't dream that part up. Santa would say, "Christmas isn't coming this year..." LOL. Apparently it was an Italian movie but it starred Sonny Fox (of Wonderama fame). Who knew?
> 
> Thanks, Chris!
> 
> L


If someone found this somewhere I would squeal in delight. It sounds horrendously wonderful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> If someone found this somewhere I would squeal in delight. It sounds horrendously wonderful.


Amazon to the rescue!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I found a cheaper version. For $10, I ordered it myself. LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We watched the colorized version of Holiday Inn last night and it was very good. It was fun to see all the dresses in sparkly color and Bing's blue eyes. The controversial blackface scene is included.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... now Christmas can actually happen... I found my Serendipity DVD and I am watching The Holiday right NOW!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

As I wrote on the Christmas Traditions thread, my brother and I started the Christmas Eve Movie Marathon, where we spend the whole day of Dec. 24 watching Christmas movies. This year will be the 8th annual! We switch up the movies every year but always include our ultimate favorite, the hilarious Jingle All the Way!



I also love:
   (Yes, the cartoon version. LOL)

As for books,  is a fave. The movie's not bad but the book is just hysterical!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, _Love, Actually_ is a good one!

Spouse and I watched the original animated _How the Grinch Stole Christmas_ the other day as we were doing the holiday cards.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Britt said:


> As I wrote on the Christmas Traditions thread, my brother and I started the Christmas Eve Movie Marathon, where we spend the whole day of Dec. 24 watching Christmas movies. This year will be the 8th annual! We switch up the movies every year but always include our ultimate favorite, the hilarious Jingle All the Way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that book too!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I always have to watch the Bishop's Wife, A Christmas Carol (old version), Miracle on 34th Street, It's a Wonderful Life, White Christmas, Rudolf the Red-Nosed Reindeer and this is not a Christmas movie, per se, but I also watch Dr. Zhivago around Christmas every year.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

The Simpson's Christmas


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't remember of _Edward Scissorhands_ came up in this thread yet. Just watched it again last night and really enjoyed it.

N


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

One of my favorites was "A Christmas Story" with Peter Billingsley and Darren McGavin about a young boy growing up in the '40's, that dreams of owning a Red Rider BB gun.. I always laugh through the whole thing.


----------



## MarkRProbst (Oct 21, 2009)

Leslie was talking about having watched "Holiday Inn" recently. So I just watched it again myself. I hadn't seen in a decade. The black-face routine wasn't as offensive as it is in some movies, simply because it was the celebration of Lincoln's birthday and was about the abolition of slavery, and I didn't have the overwhelming sense that African-Americans were being made fun of. However Marjorie Reynolds did make a pejorative comment about the boot-black making her ugly. And then I was a bit taken back when the lyrics of Irving Berlin's song "Abraham" used the word "******."  It reminds me when I was a young boy taking piano lessons and one of the pieces I played was titled "Jolly *******." I didn't know what it meant and never understood why all the adults would snicker when I told them the title.

Mark


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For years, I watched *Holiday Inn* annually when it aired on WNEW Channel 5 in New York. The blackface scene was not included but since I had never seen it, I didn't know it existed. We moved to Maine in 1980. Channel 38 from Boston (WSBK) had a show called The Movie Loft, hosted by Dana Hershey, and their big claim to fame was that they showed unedited movies. They also showed *Holiday Inn* every year on Christmas Eve. Imagine my amazement when I saw it with the included blackface scene for the very first time. I almost fell off my chair. LOL

L


----------



## MarkRProbst (Oct 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> For years, I watched *Holiday Inn* annually when it aired on WNEW Channel 5 in New York. The blackface scene was not included but since I had never seen it, I didn't know it existed. We moved to Maine in 1980. Channel 38 from Boston (WSBK) had a show called The Movie Loft, hosted by Dana Hershey, and their big claim to fame was that they showed unedited movies. They also showed *Holiday Inn* every year on Christmas Eve. Imagine my amazement when I saw it with the included blackface scene for the very first time. I almost fell off my chair. LOL
> 
> L


Wow the Lincoln's Birthday sequence was a major plot point of Bing hiding Marjorie from Fred (Astaire was a bit of a cad in this movie, wasn't he?) I'd think chopping it out would wreck the story continuity a bit.

I always watch Christmas movies on Christmas Eve. This year will be a slight change of pace. We'll be watching "Mickey's Christmas Carol" and "Meet Me in Saint Louis." While it's not really a Christmas movie, it did introduce "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" to the world being sung by one of my most favorite singers - Judy Garland.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MarkRProbst said:


> Wow the Lincoln's Birthday sequence was a major plot point of Bing hiding Marjorie from Fred (Astaire was a bit of a cad in this movie, wasn't he?) I'd think chopping it out would wreck the story continuity a bit.


It is also the scene where Bing "sort of" proposes. You don't realize the continuity is wrecked until you find out that something is missing. That's the only explanation I have for not suspecting something was missing for all those years.



> I always watch Christmas movies on Christmas Eve. This year will be a slight change of pace. We'll be watching "Mickey's Christmas Carol" and "Meet Me in Saint Louis." While it's not really a Christmas movie, it did introduce "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" to the world being sung by one of my most favorite singers - Judy Garland.


That's why I think of Auntie Mame as a "sort of" Christmas movie, when Mame was broke and had to go work at Macy's. And the musical introduced "We Need A Little Christmas" to the world -- one of my favorite Christmas songs.

L


----------

